# Tips n Tricks, you can try for months...



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi All

This site has got SO many tips, so wanted to share with everyone...

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/tipsall.htm

Lots of info!


----------



## littlemar (Jul 12, 2001)

Thanks pvc I bookmarked it to my favorites. Will look into it further later but from what I've seen so far it should help.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You're very welcome littlemar

Glad that you liked it!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow a good one pvc9.

Thanks it is always nice to have another site to go to.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hewee : _
> *
> Wow a good one pvc9.
> 
> Thanks it is always nice to have another site to go to.   *


hewee,
So, thats an achievement. Mission accomplished. Was able to make you check another site...  

Np


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

I have the site offline and can e-mail it to anyone who wants it.
Just ask.

[email protected]

The file is 3.73 megabites zipped up in a .cab file.

Power archiver unzips cab files if you're not sure.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pvc9:_
> *
> 
> hewee,
> ...


Yea but it is another of meaning bookmarks I have so it can be hard to find later.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

hewee,
Well what more can I say...    LOL!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I hope your not as bad as I am.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

hewee,
No I'm not


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

Thanks. 

I actually found a tip for a problem with 2000 that I have been battling for months now.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Brooks,
Thats great! Glad to know that.

You're very welcome


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Keep me busy PVC9 Cheers !!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Sure Joe


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

Vjay,

Excellent! 

Found a number of useful tips for XP.

Thanks, 

Have a great evening,
Nat


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Nat,
You're very welcome!


----------



## tantap (Mar 7, 2002)

Vjay,

Thank you for acknowledging my "thank you". 

Couldn't resist the urge to ........  

Have a great day,
Nat


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

PS : No msg only smilies...


----------

